# iPhone 3GS SmS Tone does not work



## ReDDeR23 (Mar 16, 2008)

Anybody help me....because my sms tone wont make a sound...ive customized it before....and when i customised it again....it doesnt work all of a sudden...could anyone tell me what's the problem.....please..anyone


----------

